# would subway be ok?



## highhopes19

Hi ladies,

So I'm laying in bed really fancying a subway.... Naughty I know :)

Are they a complete nono! Or would one be ok? Hmmm.....
I thought it would be ok because they heat the meat up when they melt the cheese in it. So I'm a little unsure,

The one I used to go to before finding out I was pregnant is really clean they all use gloves, their constantly cleaning!

So I fancy a piri piri chicken sub with melted cheese salad and sweet onion sauce mmmm.... I'm drooling lol

Is it ok to eat or a complete no! 

Thankyou xxxxx


----------



## KELLYBD

Well I've at least one Italian BMT a week for the last few weeks and I'm not sure salami is the best thing for me to be eating but it's only in moderation, and I can't see a problem with your choice or the sauce :) sometimes a Subway is a must! xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Sounds fine to me. I will have sandwiches from Subway and just have them heat them up to steaming. Go for it!


----------



## kiki04

I have eaten subway since being pg... personally I dont see a problem with it. :) Enjoy!


----------



## ahcigar1

I asked my doctor about this and she said subway is perfectly fine to have. It is the processed packaged meets that you want to worry about that you get at the store, but fresh cut stuff like at subway is fine.


----------



## Rodnabell

OMG... have one... and an extra one for me and Herbert!! x x


----------



## seoj

Go for it!!! From all I've read it's OK long as the meat is heated. I had a yummy turkey and cheese sandwich for lunch yesterday- that was grilled!!! Very good... hehe. 

I even eat the packaged meat from the store- I just microwave it for 30seconds first, to kill any bacteria there may be... then put it in the fridge while I prepare my bread then take it out and put it all together... YUM!!! I love sandwiches! lol. One of the few things that actually sounds good to me these days! haha. 

ENJOY!!!


----------



## jessebear

i would be lost without subway i just always make sure they heat it for me to be safe and then put the veggies on the sub


----------



## ashley2pink

I wouldnt eat one, but all pregnant women are different. My Mom always ate lunch meat and always tells me that when I refuse to. I just dont want to take the chance, as small as it may be, a sandwich is not worth it to me. Also, they dont heat up the meat enough to kill listeria when its toasted. They do have microwaves there(or at least I have seen them there before) so you can ask them to pop just the meat in there before hand for a bit until its steaming.
But its up to you. the risk is low, and I'm not sure with packaged meats vs. meats cut fresh, but I have heard any meats that are cold whether it be cold cuts are not. Once its get cold the listeria can breed, therefore you heat it up to kill any potential listeria.


----------



## 0stara

To be honest, eating cold meat is all about risk. How many people have gotten food poisoning from eating supermarket packaged ham, or from subway? A higher percentage gets food posioning from the deli counter meat, because it's not refrigerated enough, it's left open etc. 

Most fast food places have to be so strict with health and safety nowadays or they will get shut down. Subway are particularly good about it, I have noticed. 

At the end of the day, you look at the conditions the you are getting the meat from and make a judgement call. Cold cooked meat isn't 'bad' in general and certainly not forbidden. Common sense is all :)

That said, cured or smoked uncooked meat is a definite no.

Hope that helps!


----------



## poppy666

Funny enough i had my first ever Subway today my son got me a ham and melted cheese whatever it was lol but it was lovely, making me want another :haha:


----------



## yourstruly10

I ate subway all through my first pregnancy and my daughter turned out just fine. I had lots of deli meat too. Oh and hot dogs lol I think if we stuck to every little thing we are told not to eat or not to do we would have to sit in an empty corner and eat bread and water for 9 months lol:haha:


----------



## highhopes19

Yay thankyou ladies :D 

Oooo I'm excited to get one now lol, I'm gonna ask them to put the meat in the microwave on its own first then quickly add the cheese then do for 30 seconds :). 

I feel a bit mean and silly now though, knowing there's a small risk, but I'm thinking 1 really wouldn't hurt. I think if we thought about everything we ate pregnant or not we would never eat anything.
So I'm gonna treat myself to this one this once :D 

Xxx


----------



## Tryin4Number3

To be honest the advice about not eating ham etc seems to be from the US. There's nothing on the nhs or food standards agency about it, apart from uncooked cured meat such as parma ham and salami.


----------



## oaklvr

I eat Subway a lot. I get the chicken bacon ranch or the chicken teriyaki heated and sometimes toasted as well. I don't eat the cold cuts because I've gotten sick from the cold cut trio sandwiches several times! Not sure if its just the way my body handles it or what. I also don't trust my Subway here as much as another, since it's a lower volume store than ones in big towns. I've had one sub (it was giant) from Walmart leftover from my baby shower that was delicious but I threw it out after 2 days, didn't want to risk it after that.


----------



## thefirstbaby

yum that sounds really good now, i've had subway since i've been prego, and it was fine.


----------



## prettymachine

i'd say as long as the subway you go to is clean you should be fine. i have gotten food poisoning from subway, on a heated sandwich!(pre-pregnancy.) but this tells me they didnt feel the need to follow health standards. find yourself a really clean one!


----------



## BlackBerry25

I ate them (not hot ones) every single day with my last pregnancy (as I had gallstones and its the only thing (the blandest one possible) that didn't set me off) and I eat like 3 a week this pregnancy.

I think its blown out of proportion. A sandwich isn't like a cigarette, etc.


----------



## Phantom710

god i hope so i love their sandwiches lol, probably ate 1 a week since i was preg


----------



## highhopes19

Well the day is here and I'm off to get my subway soon.....how sad I'm actually excited over a sandwhich
Lool 

Deffinatly agree, I don't drink I don't smoke (never smoked tbh) try to stick to all the rules
But as somones already said we would never eat and just live on bread and water for 9 months if not lol xxxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I think now a days alot of things are blown up. I told my sister and mother about the no lunch meat thing and they both looked at me like I was insane! My sister only craved sandwiches with her second pregnancy and said she ate prob. 5 a week a nothing is wrong with her daughter. In the begining of my pregnancy I ate at Subway prob every other day! I had them heat up the meat. 

But now I just eat cold meat at home. Ive never heard of anyone who has had a problem with it.


----------



## Kess

Personally, I don't. The risk is listeria, which in a normal adult just causes a bit of an upset tummy, but can cause miscarriage/stillbirth. Subway's meat isn't any better than prepackaged meat at the supermarket, it still has to be stored after it's cooked (and transported to the store, put out on the counter etc) and I don't trust anyone but me to do that properly when it comes to the life of my baby. Not just that, but I bet their salad isn't washed properly (if at all!), and that's something else on the no-no list. Heating to melt the cheese doesn't get the meat hot enough. Maybe if you ask they'll heat it until it's steaming? And then have no salad?

Loads of people can say, "Oh, I ate subways and my baby's fine" but the point is, it's isn't an all or nothing thing, it's an increase in risk. Just because one or two or three babies were fine, doesn't mean all will be. Even if 99 out of 100 babies were fine with mothers eating risky foods, I'd hate to be that 1 baby's mother whose baby died because of a sandwich.

Info on listeria from the NHS:
Pregnant women are also vulnerable to getting listeriosis. This is because the hormonal changes that occur during pregnancy weaken the body&#8217;s natural defences against the listeria bacteria.

Pregnant women are 20 times more likely to contract listeriosis compared with the rest of the population.

Listeriosis that is contracted during pregnancy does not usually pose a serious threat to the mother&#8217;s health. However, it can be very damaging to her unborn child, and can result in miscarriage, still-birth, or the death of the baby shortly after birth.

Listeria is found in mould-ripened cheeses, paté, pre-cooked meats, pre-cooked fish/shellfish, prepackaged sandwiches, smoked salmon, etc.


----------



## MrsKTB

Ive had subways, not since coming on here and reading about 'no deli meats'! But I have had them.... Deli meats were not on the NO NO list that my Doc and MW gave me so if I wanted one I'd have one :) Maybe not toasted though, as sometimes it's not hot all the way through!x


----------



## highhopes19

So what can we eat then? 

It seems that everything we eat even if I've been told its perfectly safe by my midwife, turns out to be a risk somwhere!
I swear I should just not eat at all, 
just live on water- but then seriously how do we know water is safe? How do we know what's been put in it? What chemicals may be in it? We don't know do we
Everything we do is a risk, walking out my front door is a risk, me walking up the stairs is risk well a big risk to me as I'm so clumbsy lol.

I honestly just don't get what were meant to eat? Why are sandwhichs not safe? What shall we have for lunch then?

I brought a fresh salad bowl from the supermarket, apparently not safe, I don't understand how salad can't be safe surely they wash it its standard hygiene in shops/restraunts I thought.
I brought a sandwhich from boots now apparently not safe

Xxx


----------



## highhopes19

Also just found this on the internet about subway:
Subway recommends that pregnant women eat the following non-luncheon meat items such as meatball, steak and cheese, roasted chicken, and tuna (limit 2 servings a week).

I'm now even more confused lol xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

Totally agree highhopes!! It's crazy! Im sticking with the advice of the MW and taking everything else with a pinch of salt...you know, unless thats really bad for me! ;-)


----------



## highhopes19

Me to mrsKTB, the advice is very conflicting from what I've been told, what I've read on here and on the internet.
When I went to see my midwife, I had a whole list of questions about foods we can and can't eat. And she said did not say that
Subway was a nono.
Obviously if eaten everyday, then I can see what people mean. But a one off this is :)
Its not like I'm having 1 everyday, its just somthing I fancy today lol. 

Since being pregnant my appitite has been rubbish, I'm still finding it hard to eat kind of forcing myself tbh,
So its quite rare for to actually go out of my way to get food at the moment because I fancy somthing for once :)xxx


----------



## Kess

highhopes19 said:


> So what can we eat then?
> 
> It seems that everything we eat even if I've been told its perfectly safe by my midwife, turns out to be a risk somwhere!
> I swear I should just not eat at all,
> just live on water- but then seriously how do we know water is safe? How do we know what's been put in it? What chemicals may be in it? We don't know do we
> Everything we do is a risk, walking out my front door is a risk, me walking up the stairs is risk well a big risk to me as I'm so clumbsy lol.
> 
> I honestly just don't get what were meant to eat? Why are sandwhichs not safe? What shall we have for lunch then?
> 
> I brought a fresh salad bowl from the supermarket, apparently not safe, I don't understand how salad can't be safe surely they wash it its standard hygiene in shops/restraunts I thought.
> I brought a sandwhich from boots now apparently not safe
> 
> Xxx

You're right that everything is a risk, and it is totally up to the individual woman to choose what is worth taking a risk for for her and what she thinks is too risky. FOR ME, a subway (much as I love them) is too much of a risk, as even though it's a small risk, it's a big problem if you're one of the small number that are affected, and it's just a sandwich afterall. I can live without subways for 9 months - I lived without them before they existed afterall! If FOR YOU, the risk is acceptable, that's fine. We all make different decisions, and that's good, because the world would be boring if we were all the same. I'm sure I do stuff other people would consider too much risk for them, and I'm sure I will for certain when bubs is here and I'm making decisions about what he can and can't do.

Re. salad, I have no idea what is standard hygiene in shops, tbh, I just know that salad (and other fruit/veg eaten raw) should be "well washed", and that there's a risk with those preprepared bags of salad, you know the ones with all different leaves in that you buy at the supermarket "ready to eat"? I am assuming that the salad in shop-bought sandwiches and salad bowls isn't any better washed that than, so that's why I avoid it. Again, YMMV, and it's totally a decision we each need to make for ourselves.

As for what to have for lunch, I make my own sandwiches (with meat I've cooked myself, or tuna, or cheese etc, and salad I've washed myself), or pasta I've cooked myself, or some sort of rice dish (mmmm paella), or pizza, or baked potato, or chips, or a burger, or soup, or noodles, or ... you get the picture. I know shop-bought sandwiches or salad are easy, but it's a bit daft to say, "What can we eat?"

The reason I posted is because you asked if Subway was safe. Other people's responses about "Well I ate it and my baby's fine" are fine, conversationally, and give you a measure of what risks other people are taking, but are not actually telling you anything about the degree of risk. I thought it was fair to tell you the degree of risk and what was being risked so that you could make an informed decision. You'll find plenty of people who also say, "Well, I smoked through my whole pregnancy and my baby's fine" or "I rode in a car with no car-seat my entire childhood and I'm fine" - *I'm NOT comparing a Subway to smoking or not using a car seat, I'm just trying to illustrate that just because someone was fine after an action doesn't mean that action is intrinsically safe*. Midwives/health care professionals all seem to give different advice. My Doctor specifically mentioned deli meat as something to avoid, and pointed me towards an NHS page which also mentioned it.

Again, it is totally up to you if you want to take the risk, nothing in life is risk free, and we all pick and choose which risks we prefer.


----------



## MrsMalowey

I have had subway since being pregnant and will do again. 

I know there is an increased risk of food poisoning and listeriosis. But i have never had this before from pre packed meats, deli meats. Much like i have never had salmonella from an egg, so i have also continued to eat slightly runny yolks.

I know there is a risk and i'm not being ignorant thinking that it won't happen to me because it could do, but like another lady said, you could get food poisoning from a prepacked salad which hasn't been washed properly. Each person has to make up their own mind and take any consequences that come with it.

I have had food poisoning once, in Turkey, where i stupidly ate a kebab from the side of the road! This is the kind of thing we should be avoiding! Dodgy kebab shops and burger vans.


----------



## MrsKTB

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=130

This is pretty much the list Im sticking to x


----------



## oaklvr

I also avoid all salads, fruits that have been cut by the grocer, and vegetables. You really don't know the handling on them. My ex husband worked at a grocery, and no they don't always wash and wash every surface etc from job to job while cutting these fruits or making salads. I know at the place I work at, I see so many things that are gross, like taking money, touching brooms, and then preparing food. Trust yourself, but don't give that kind of trust to average people who aren't always informed, or care enough to make sure you have the cleanest, freshest product possible.


----------



## Leeworthy

Me and the wife go for subway once a week. She eats either cold cut trio, or sweet onion terryaki subs. You will be fine.


----------



## highhopes19

oaklvr said:


> I also avoid all salads, fruits that have been cut by the grocer, and vegetables. You really don't know the handling on them. My ex husband worked at a grocery, and no they don't always wash and wash every surface etc from job to job while cutting these fruits or making salads. I know at the place I work at, I see so many things that are gross, like taking money, touching brooms, and then preparing food. Trust yourself, but don't give that kind of trust to average people who aren't always informed, or care enough to make sure you have the cleanest, freshest product possible.

i understand a grocer. but this is a restraunt and i saw them washing the salad, so im sure i'll survive. 

i was quite surprised aswell when they made the person infront of me their sanwhich with gloves on finished that one, and replaced their gloves with fresh ones after each sandwhich.

even preparing foods ourselves at home we are never going to be 100% safe theres always going to be a risk :shrug: xx


----------



## highhopes19

double post


----------



## highhopes19

double post


----------



## highhopes19

Kess said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> So what can we eat then?
> 
> It seems that everything we eat even if I've been told its perfectly safe by my midwife, turns out to be a risk somwhere!
> I swear I should just not eat at all,
> just live on water- but then seriously how do we know water is safe? How do we know what's been put in it? What chemicals may be in it? We don't know do we
> Everything we do is a risk, walking out my front door is a risk, me walking up the stairs is risk well a big risk to me as I'm so clumbsy lol.
> 
> I honestly just don't get what were meant to eat? Why are sandwhichs not safe? What shall we have for lunch then?
> 
> I brought a fresh salad bowl from the supermarket, apparently not safe, I don't understand how salad can't be safe surely they wash it its standard hygiene in shops/restraunts I thought.
> I brought a sandwhich from boots now apparently not safe
> 
> Xxx
> 
> You're right that everything is a risk, and it is totally up to the individual woman to choose what is worth taking a risk for for her and what she thinks is too risky. FOR ME, a subway (much as I love them) is too much of a risk, as even though it's a small risk, it's a big problem if you're one of the small number that are affected, and it's just a sandwich afterall. I can live without subways for 9 months - I lived without them before they existed afterall! If FOR YOU, the risk is acceptable, that's fine. We all make different decisions, and that's good, because the world would be boring if we were all the same. I'm sure I do stuff other people would consider too much risk for them, and I'm sure I will for certain when bubs is here and I'm making decisions about what he can and can't do.
> 
> Re. salad, I have no idea what is standard hygiene in shops, tbh, I just know that salad (and other fruit/veg eaten raw) should be "well washed", and that there's a risk with those preprepared bags of salad, you know the ones with all different leaves in that you buy at the supermarket "ready to eat"? I am assuming that the salad in shop-bought sandwiches and salad bowls isn't any better washed that than, so that's why I avoid it. Again, YMMV, and it's totally a decision we each need to make for ourselves.
> 
> As for what to have for lunch, I make my own sandwiches (with meat I've cooked myself, or tuna, or cheese etc, and salad I've washed myself), or pasta I've cooked myself, or some sort of rice dish (mmmm paella), or pizza, or baked potato, or chips, or a burger, or soup, or noodles, or ... you get the picture. I know shop-bought sandwiches or salad are easy, but it's a bit daft to say, "What can we eat?"
> 
> The reason I posted is because you asked if Subway was safe. Other people's responses about "Well I ate it and my baby's fine" are fine, conversationally, and give you a measure of what risks other people are taking, but are not actually telling you anything about the degree of risk. I thought it was fair to tell you the degree of risk and what was being risked so that you could make an informed decision. You'll find plenty of people who also say, "Well, I smoked through my whole pregnancy and my baby's fine" or "I rode in a car with no car-seat my entire childhood and I'm fine" - *I'm NOT comparing a Subway to smoking or not using a car seat, I'm just trying to illustrate that just because someone was fine after an action doesn't mean that action is intrinsically safe*. Midwives/health care professionals all seem to give different advice. My Doctor specifically mentioned deli meat as something to avoid, and pointed me towards an NHS page which also mentioned it.
> 
> Again, it is totally up to you if you want to take the risk, nothing in life is risk free, and we all pick and choose which risks we prefer.Click to expand...

but theres hardly a risk at all really:shrug:. yes i agree deli meats are not safe, but it clearly states there on the website i found that chicken is perfectly fine.:thumbup:. 

and im sure on the list of food you mentioned that you have for lunch there, that there are some things that may carry a bigger risk than lysteria will. 

and no i dont think its a daft question at all saying "well what can we eat". because a lot of the advice is conflicting. even you've added that the NHS page you use says theres a risk and so did your doctor, where as the NHS page ive just found says nothing of the sort and neither did my midwife or doctor, they said that its perfectly fine. everything in moderation.

i dont even think that just a sandwhich as you've called it could even be mentioned in the same paragraph as somone choosing to smoke in pregnancy or not using a car seat :dohh: i know you said its not the same bu surely theres not even a comparison between them :shrug:.

i do think a lot of the information is there just to scaremonger TBH. as i do believe there is such a thing as being over careful :thumbup:.

for example, you say you enjoy burgers or chips, theres a risk of getting different cancers, heart attacks etc from eating them but we still do right? so is that risk ok to you?.:shrug:. and the salt in pizza carries risks obviously but are those risks any worse
infact my midwife told me that noodles can carry some risk so be extra careful with them:dohh:. 
shop brought sandwhichs- so when im on my break at work, im sure it will be much safer for me to skip lunch and have nothing to eat till the evening instead of having a sandwhich from boots then i take it :dohh:

the fruit juices that are apparently healthy for us have twice the normal sugar amount. you'd be surprised that most foods we put in our body carries some sort of risk. i honestly dont think nowdays we can win :dohh:

do you make the pizza, chips and burgers from scratch everyday, i wish i had the time to do so if i did then i would :blush:

i dont drink, dont smoke, the only food im going to be avoiding is the ones on the NHS page ive just been shown, the list given by my doctor and what ive been told by my midwife.:thumbup:


----------



## highhopes19

i actually have no idea what happened with all them double posts lol sorry xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I ate pre packed sandwich meat all the way through my 1st pregnancy and i have contiued to with this one too....infact ive just finished 2 pieces of pre packed turkey sandwich meat about 5mins ago while reading this thread.

Its all hype over nothing.... years ago there was no "you should avoid this" etc when women were pregnant, it all has come about the past few years........ our parents were not told to avoid these things and weve all grown up fine. 

My opinion is that if we avoided every single thing on the "risk" list then we would be prob making our unborn babies suffer more as we would be starving them!!

When i was pregnant with my 1st peanuts were a HUGE NO NO! now ....3 years down the line....theyre considered 100% safe to eat unless theres an peanut allergy in the family ......erm whats changed in 3years!! 

Touch wood nothing does , but if something is going to happen to someones baby....then its going to happen wether or not u eat a piece of ham or not, there are lots of babies born that have been put at risk by alot more things than a slice of meat before and theyre all fine!!


scare mongering is all it is x


----------



## highhopes19

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> I ate pre packed sandwich meat all the way through my 1st pregnancy and i have contiued to with this one too....infact ive just finished 2 pieces of pre packed turkey sandwich meat about 5mins ago while reading this thread.
> 
> Its all hype over nothing.... years ago there was no "you should avoid this" etc when women were pregnant, it all has come about the past few years........ our parents were not told to avoid these things and weve all grown up fine.
> 
> My opinion is that if we avoided every single thing on the "risk" list then we would be prob making our unborn babies suffer more as we would be starving them!!
> 
> When i was pregnant with my 1st peanuts were a HUGE NO NO! now ....3 years down the line....theyre considered 100% safe to eat unless theres an peanut allergy in the family ......erm whats changed in 3years!!
> 
> Touch wood nothing does , but if something is going to happen to someones baby....then its going to happen wether or not u eat a piece of ham or not, there are lots of babies born that have been affected by alot more risky things than a slice of meat before and theyre all fine!!
> 
> 
> scare mongering is all it is x

couldn't agree more hun :thumbup:.

thats exactly what my mum was saying to me and her friend earlier. they werent told to avoid all these things just the obvious most common few, weve all turned out fine :shrug:.

and absolutly agree that our LO's would probably starve if we did avoid everything. theres going to be a risk to every food we eat surely xxx


----------



## Tryin4Number3

Kess said:


> Info on listeria from the NHS:
> Pregnant women are also vulnerable to getting listeriosis. This is because the hormonal changes that occur during pregnancy weaken the bodys natural defences against the listeria bacteria.
> 
> Pregnant women are 20 times more likely to contract listeriosis compared with the rest of the population.
> 
> Listeriosis that is contracted during pregnancy does not usually pose a serious threat to the mothers health. However, it can be very damaging to her unborn child, and can result in miscarriage, still-birth, or the death of the baby shortly after birth.
> 
> Listeria is found in mould-ripened cheeses, paté, pre-cooked meats, pre-cooked fish/shellfish, prepackaged sandwiches, smoked salmon, etc.

This information is from the general nhs page about listeria not the page about what food should be avoided during pregnancy.
Personally I think we have to be realistic, hygiene standards in the uk are very good compared to a lot of other countries and the risk of listeria from a sandwich is still minimal even whilst pregnant. Obviously I wouldn't take unnecessary risks, I don't eat anything on the official avoid list but we don't have to spend 9 months living in a bubble. Subway is an international chain with standards and a reputation to uphold not a gritty little corner shop where the sandwiches have been made on an unwashed surface with no gloves etc!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i agree with this....... subway is a huge well known international chain.... can u imagine some pregnant woman "sueing" them because their meat had damaged her unborn baby....the uproar it would cause would probably ruin the reputation of subway forever..... so theyre not going to risk this by serving bad meat in dirty surroundings etc... plus surely if it was "that dangerous" then subway staff would be informed not to serve pregnant ladies as it wouldnt be worth the risk for either the pregnant lady or their buisness name.

just my opinion tbh


----------



## highhopes19

Tryin4Number3 said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> Info on listeria from the NHS:
> Pregnant women are also vulnerable to getting listeriosis. This is because the hormonal changes that occur during pregnancy weaken the bodys natural defences against the listeria bacteria.
> 
> Pregnant women are 20 times more likely to contract listeriosis compared with the rest of the population.
> 
> Listeriosis that is contracted during pregnancy does not usually pose a serious threat to the mothers health. However, it can be very damaging to her unborn child, and can result in miscarriage, still-birth, or the death of the baby shortly after birth.
> 
> Listeria is found in mould-ripened cheeses, paté, pre-cooked meats, pre-cooked fish/shellfish, prepackaged sandwiches, smoked salmon, etc.
> 
> This information is from the general nhs page about listeria not the page about what food should be avoided during pregnancy.
> Personally I think we have to be realistic, hygiene standards in the uk are very good compared to a lot of other countries and the risk of listeria from a sandwich is still minimal even whilst pregnant. Obviously I wouldn't take unnecessary risks, I don't eat anything on the official avoid list but we don't have to spend 9 months living in a bubble. Subway is an international chain with standards and a reputation to uphold not a gritty little corner shop where the sandwiches have been made on an unwashed surface with no gloves etc!Click to expand...

i kept checking the pregnancy foods to avoid list on the NHS site, i thought i was losing it because i couldnt see anything like that on there. now i know why:dohh:.

it was only a one off subway i very rarely have it, but it was somthing i really fancied. i couldnt see what harm it would do as a one off:shrug:.

ive avoided all other foods on the nhs pregnancy list i think :flower:


----------



## MrsKTB

All i avoid 'deli meats' wise id the salamis and chorizo type uncooked/cured meats...a packet of ham or some chicken, to me, is not in the same league!


----------



## ilvmylbug

Subway does not let its meat or cheese (or any of its toppings for that matter) sit out for too long. They are very conscientious of this and switch it out every so often. Also I believe that the area where they make the sandwiches is refrigerated. :wacko:

I don't eat it too often, but I LOVE me some Subway! :blush: My favorite is a tuna sub with lettuce, tomato and mayo or the Chicken Bacon Ranch. Yumm...I want one now!


----------



## highhopes19

MrsKTB said:


> All i avoid 'deli meats' wise id the salamis and chorizo type uncooked/cured meats...a packet of ham or some chicken, to me, is not in the same league!

ive just remembered early on i had a few pepperamis, you know the sticks that you can either get red or green and their advertised on tv sometimes :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## MrsKTB

i accidently ate a pasta sauce the other day with some in pepperoni in..... and drank wine (a lot of wine acutally) 2 nights before getting my BFP....thats just life hun... x


----------



## kiki04

Im actually going to subway for lunch today!! I think I will get the pizza sub cuz its yummy as ever and cuz its heated... but like a PP said... if we followed every.single.rule we would hardly be allowed to eat anything... oy vay!


----------



## kiki04

Oh and yeah.... I worked at subway about ten years ago and even THEN, the safety standards we well met. The place all the meats and veggies sit in, is a huge refridgerator and at the end of the day when you are putting all the foods away for the night you have to wipe frost off the interior of it as you clean it with proper cleansers each day....


----------



## LeeBee

I asked my doctor about this at my appointment yesterday, and he said that while the FDA does state that there is a risk with eating lunchmeat, that he doesn't buy it. Good enough for me :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Its all hype over nothing.... years ago there was no "you should avoid this" etc when women were pregnant, it all has come about the past few years........ our parents were not told to avoid these things and weve all grown up fine.
> 
> My opinion is that if we avoided every single thing on the "risk" list then we would be prob making our unborn babies suffer more as we would be starving them!!
> 
> When i was pregnant with my 1st peanuts were a HUGE NO NO! now ....3 years down the line....theyre considered 100% safe to eat unless theres an peanut allergy in the family ......erm whats changed in 3years!!
> 
> scare mongering is all it is x

Yes, we've all grown up fine... because in the case of things like listeriosis, if our mothers did get this while pregnant there's a good chance they'd have miscarried or baby would have been stillborn or died soon after birth, so the fact you're here to say "We've all grown up fine" is only proof that our parents didn't get listeriosis, not proof that Subway can't give you listeriosis.

Nothing has changed re. peanuts themselves. What happened was the government was aware that in some cases, early exposure can trigger/cause allergies, and wondered if this might apply to babies in utero and peanuts. As a precaution, they advised against eating them whilst pregnant. After a while (about 10 years I believe) they looked at data on amounts of people suffering from allergies and found nothing had changed, so concluded that eating peanuts whilst pregnant posed no risk, and changed the guidelines.



Tryin4Number3 said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> Info on listeria from the NHS:
> Pregnant women are also vulnerable to getting listeriosis. This is because the hormonal changes that occur during pregnancy weaken the bodys natural defences against the listeria bacteria.
> 
> Pregnant women are 20 times more likely to contract listeriosis compared with the rest of the population.
> 
> Listeriosis that is contracted during pregnancy does not usually pose a serious threat to the mothers health. However, it can be very damaging to her unborn child, and can result in miscarriage, still-birth, or the death of the baby shortly after birth.
> 
> Listeria is found in mould-ripened cheeses, paté, pre-cooked meats, pre-cooked fish/shellfish, prepackaged sandwiches, smoked salmon, etc.
> 
> This information is from the general nhs page about listeria not the page about what food should be avoided during pregnancy.
> Personally I think we have to be realistic, hygiene standards in the uk are very good compared to a lot of other countries and the risk of listeria from a sandwich is still minimal even whilst pregnant. Obviously I wouldn't take unnecessary risks, I don't eat anything on the official avoid list but we don't have to spend 9 months living in a bubble. Subway is an international chain with standards and a reputation to uphold not a gritty little corner shop where the sandwiches have been made on an unwashed surface with no gloves etc!Click to expand...

Yes, it's on the general NHS page on listeria, which is linked to on the NHS pregnancy page. Is the validity of scientific information dependent on what webpage it's put on now?

Yes, Subway is an international chain. You know people have found things like worms in their Subways before? Not in this country, admittedly, but I do know someone in this country who got food poisoning from a Subway - my aunt spent some time in hospital with it, and it was tracked down to a dodgy meatball marinara sub. And I agree the risk is much less here than elsewhere, but any multinational chain no matter what quality of policies is only as good as its staff who are carrying them out. Think of a one way street for example, just because the street is legally one way does not mean that some idiots will not try and cut corners by going down it the wrong way, therefore it does not hurt to check both ways before crossing still. Again with speed limits just because it is the legal limit does not stop people breaking the rules. Personally, I don't trust some random person working at Subway (and the outside contracter who prepared the meat, the one who delivered it, and the person taking delivery and putting it all in the right places, and the one whose job it is to monitor the refrigeration units, etc) with my baby's life (or mine for that matter, mortality rate from listeriosis in pregnant women is something daft like 25%). Not to mention the fact that Subway will almost certainly sticking to the level of hygiene necessary to keep the average person safe, they are a reputable company afterall. But mostly listeriosis is not a problem for normal people, and it's not uncommon for low levels of the bacteria to be on things like deli meat, paté, unpasteurised cheeses, etc, (one study I read found 5% of these things on average have some degree of listeria contamination) and for no-one to get sick since our bodies deal with it without much trouble. But when you're pregnant, your body is less efficient at dealing with it, which leads to the 20-times-more-likely-to-get-it statistic I quoted above.

It is an absolutely miniscule risk, and I can totally understand people deciding to take that risk as it is so small, but please don't call people like me who made a different decision scaremongers or anything. I'm just a pregnant lady trying to do right by my child, as are we all I presume, and we will all make different decisions, as I've said several times in all my posts. I'm not trying to persuade anyone that Subway is dangerous, and having a Subway whilst pregnant doesn't make anyone a bad mom or anything. All I was doing was answering what I thought was a genuine query, and then providing the other side to people arguing that Subs are completely safe. OP, if you'd just wanted people to tell you it's all fine, Subway is perfectly 100% safe, then you should've said that in your post :shrug:. I thought you wanted actual information, with a scientific basis, that you could then use to make an informed decision, which is why I provided that.

I'm obviously in the minority here in my decision, but I've explained why that's my choice, and I see the OP has made her choice, so I'm going to bow out now. This thread doesn't seem to need me anymore.


----------



## Stef

People have found mice in their Hovis and this wasnt too long ago... Dosent stop us eating bread though does it. 

I only avoid uncooked meats. Im not going to allow myself to fall foul of all of this. 

yes infant death rates have dropped however statistics from recent years can only be compared to statistics from 2003 due to a change in legal definition of stillborn & there are numerous reasons for still births not just eating deli meat.

x


----------



## oaklvr

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> i agree with this....... subway is a huge well known international chain.... can u imagine some pregnant woman "sueing" them because their meat had damaged her unborn baby....the uproar it would cause would probably ruin the reputation of subway forever..... so theyre not going to risk this by serving bad meat in dirty surroundings etc... plus surely if it was "that dangerous" then subway staff would be informed not to serve pregnant ladies as it wouldnt be worth the risk for either the pregnant lady or their buisness name.
> 
> just my opinion tbh


With it being a huge national chain, all it does is leave room for more errors, being there are more people working there. I work for a HUGE worldwide chain as well, and believe me, some of the food safety violations I have seen in not just one but several of the restaurants is scary! Yes, you're better off with Subway's system of making sandwiches than say another fast-food place, but don't be fooled into believing that out of thousands of employees that ONE of them can't mess it up.


----------



## deb.

I have worked at about 4 subways over the past 5 years.. haha. And I have to say.. I would only eat at 1 of them, especially right now while pregnant. 
The subway I'm working at now is brand new and the owner and all of us employees (well most of us :p) do our best to make sure everything is as clean as it can be. Everyone washes their hands a million times a shift and all our veggies are fresh, cleaned, and used up in one day. We check the temperatures of all of our food and holding units about 4 times throughout the day to ensure it's all kept at the proper temperature. I still avoid the deli meats, unless I'm reeeally craving it. But all our chicken and hot sandwiches are precooked, and then warmed up again before being eaten. At the other subways I've worked at, however... I can't say they take the same care. Some employees hardly ever wash their hands, half ass cleaning everything, I've even caught people not washing veggies, or using their bare, uncleaned hands to prepare some of the food, or picking dishes up that they knocked on the floor and not cleaning them, and all sorts of nasty things I probably shouldn't mention :/ 
I think it just depends on the subway you're eating at.. But unless you work there or know how well they follow the rules, you never know. There is a small risk with everything though, and I think eating at subway is one I'm willing to take. If I didn't eat there I wouldn't eat nearly as much veggies as I do.


----------



## sma1588

i love subway but i hardley ever get mine toasted. i always have them get the meat from the fridge though becuase before being prego i got sick from there meat


----------



## x-TyMa-x

The op wanted to know if 1 subway would be ok, and i think everyone has agreed that the risk is sooo small that yes 1 now and again would be ok. 
I don't personally eat subway but that is solely because i don't like it. ..... But i do eat other sandwich meats. 

At the end of the day if your not sure about something then ask your midwife etc, they are the proffesionals, if they say something is ok then it's Upto u wether to go for it or not.

My opinion was that we eat thousands of foods everyday and trust they're going to be ok, when we go out to eat at pubs, resteraunts, we trust the staff and places cleanliness... So after watching a programme a while ago ... Tbh alot of places we would trust turn out to be the worst , no1 knows what goes on in those kitchens so in this case , eating out anywhere holds some sort of risk. 

I think it's personal choice what or where you eat in pregnancy but for the amount of things that we put ourselves at risk too everyday i really don't think eating deli meat is the biggest xx


----------



## TennisGal

I was advised against subway and deli meats, by both my mw and GP...so I've avoided. To be honest, I think all you can do is follow the advice given to you individually. I am extremely cautious in oregnancy, some would say over cautious!

The only thing I would say is that the 'everything in moderation' doesn't really apply to certain pregnancy foods-in that if something is infected with listeria or toxo, doesn't really matter whether we eat it once or 10000 times!!

When in doubt, I either avoid or heat up to 1000 degrees!!

Am sure your sarnie will be fine :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> People have found mice in their Hovis and this wasnt too long ago... Dosent stop us eating bread though does it.
> 
> I only avoid uncooked meats. Im not going to allow myself to fall foul of all of this.
> 
> yes infant death rates have dropped however statistics from recent years can only be compared to statistics from 2003 due to a change in legal definition of stillborn & there are numerous reasons for still births not just eating deli meat.
> 
> x

Oh goodness .....mice in the hovis!! ... Hadn't heard bout this :sick:


----------



## ashley2pink

I know, alot of things are "off-limits" to pregnant women. But I say, if you want a deli sandwich have one, but heat the meat first. If you want ice cream, just buy a tub. That one is new to me actually as I had never heard soft-serve ice cream was a no no and ate it with my 1st and 2nd pregnancies. Also, the whole salad thing was new to me too, I knew to wash it before hand, but duh me, didnt even think that buying a pre made one might not be washed. So to be safe just eat one at home where you can wash it.


----------



## prettymachine

i had my MW appointment today and i asked her about deli meat...she said EAT IT! she even said it doesnt need to be heated and that way too big a deal was made of it. that your chances of winning the lottery are higher than getting listeria! and you are just as lickely to get it from strawberries as you would be from deli meat.

she did advise to exercise caution, like make sure you buy it from a grocery store or deli...not just at a farmers market or anything.

here's the kicker, she said EAT SUSHI!! i was like, really?!?!?! she said its very healthy proteins for the baby, and as long as the restaurant has an A rating, to go for the sushi!


----------

